# Can you be addicted to Martial Arts?



## stonewall1350 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have found myself asking this question more and more recently. I am a student and so naturally I have a bit of stress in my life. I have had some recent events that have really pushed on me though(past 2 or 3 years). Short version is that my stress has gone up.

Well I joined mma as a result of having trouble with my anger. I really loved it too. I was just too far away to keep it up, and it cost me more than I could spend. Well now that I am alot closer to my gym and the classes are in my price range i have really gotten into it. I rarely miss a class, and only missed because I pushed myself to the point of injury at times(well...actually the injury was an accident. The extra time in rehab was because I couldn't wait to get back).

Well I find myself taking 2 arts now(kali and jiu jitsu). I really only enjoy work outs now when they relate to my art directly. I find myself feeling ansy and on edge when I miss a class too. I know that people can get "addicted" mentally to alot of different things and my behavior when I miss a class makes me curious if it is possible? Does anyone else get these same feelings when they miss? Is it normal? Just curious.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 22, 2011)

You can be addicted to anything. Being addicted to martial arts is probably a lot better for you than many other things.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 22, 2011)

You can be obsessed with martial arts, you cannot be addicted.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 22, 2011)

sgtmac_46 said:


> You can be obsessed with martial arts, you cannot be addicted.


Either way, it sure feels good, sometimes.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 22, 2011)

If training gets in the way of other responsibilities like raising children or doing your job I think it could qualify as an addiction. However martial arts training can be incorporated into everyday life in a very healthy way and when done this way I don't think it is an addiction. To me it all depends on whether your training benefits your life or causes problems for your life.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 22, 2011)

Training can give one great feelings. When we have stress, training ( that thing that gives one a good feeling) seems like a better thing than the stressor. We are drawn to that thing that feels good.

Addiction? Obssession? Call it whatever. If it gets in the way of my life, if it I sacrifice things or people that are important to me to do that thing...I might have a problem.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2011)

> *Addiction*
> 
> Historically, addiction has been defined as physical and psychological dependence on psychoactive substances (for example alcohol, tobacco, heroin and other drugs) which cross the blood-brain barrier once ingested, temporarily altering the chemical milieu of the brain.
> Addiction can also be viewed as a continued involvement with a substance or activity despite the negative consequences associated with it. Pleasure and enjoyment would have originally been sought, however over a period of time involvement with the substance or activity is needed to feel normal.[1] Some psychology professionals and many laymen now mean 'addiction' to include abnormal psychological dependency on such things as gambling, food, sex, pornography, computers, internet, work, exercise, idolizing, watching TV or certain types of non-pornographic videos, spiritual obsession, cutting and shopping.


 


> *Behavioral addiction *
> 
> is a recurring compulsion condition whereby a person engages in a specific activity despite harmful consequences to the person's health, mental state, or social life. Behavioral addiction is considered harmful or deviant if it results in negative consequences for the person addicted and those with whom they associate.
> The type of behaviors which some people have identified as been addictive include gambling, food, sex, pornography, computers, video games, internet, work, exercise, spiritual obsession (as opposed to religious devotion), pain, cutting and shopping.
> ...


 


> *obsession*
> 
> &#8211;noun
> 1. the domination of one's thoughts or feelings by a persistent idea, image, desire, etc.
> ...


 
Who cares... train


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 22, 2011)

Beyond psychological addiction, yes, an athlete can become addicted in a physical sense.  The mechanism is chemical, and it has to do with endorphins.

When you exercise, your body produces endorphines, which stimulate the pleasure centers of your brain.  This is the so-called 'natural high' that runners and other athletes get after sustained physical effort.  By the way, it's also the same stuff that people who have tattoos get during a sustained tattoo session.  People can get physically addicted to that just like an illicit drug.  Same for people who eat (no kidding) very spicy foods for pleasure.  It's not the burn they're after - it's the flood of endorphins into their brain that deal with the real pain of the hot food.  At least, I believe that's the theory.  I'm not a doctor.

I'm not going to say it's good or bad; just going to say it seems to exist as a real physical addiction.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endorphin

It's interesting stuff...


----------



## MJS (Feb 22, 2011)

stonewall1350 said:


> I have found myself asking this question more and more recently. I am a student and so naturally I have a bit of stress in my life. I have had some recent events that have really pushed on me though(past 2 or 3 years). Short version is that my stress has gone up.
> 
> Well I joined mma as a result of having trouble with my anger. I really loved it too. I was just too far away to keep it up, and it cost me more than I could spend. Well now that I am alot closer to my gym and the classes are in my price range i have really gotten into it. I rarely miss a class, and only missed because I pushed myself to the point of injury at times(well...actually the injury was an accident. The extra time in rehab was because I couldn't wait to get back).
> 
> Well I find myself taking 2 arts now(kali and jiu jitsu). I really only enjoy work outs now when they relate to my art directly. I find myself feeling ansy and on edge when I miss a class too. I know that people can get "addicted" mentally to alot of different things and my behavior when I miss a class makes me curious if it is possible? Does anyone else get these same feelings when they miss? Is it normal? Just curious.


 
Nothing wrong with being addicted to the arts.   Of course, at times, the opposite could happen, and you could get a little burn out and need to take a break.  Lifestyles could change, etc, which could cause disruption in your training.

I still have an addiction to training, otherwise I'd have stopped a long time ago.   But, as I said, things in life change, and unfortunately, sometimes that effects training.  But you simply learn to work around it.  Even if I can't make a class or private lesson, I still find things to supplement that.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 22, 2011)

Bill beat me too it.

As someone else said, as long as it doesnt interfere with other aspects of your life, go for it. Youre young, you have the time, energy and physical ability, just go and have fun. But remember your body needs rest and food in order to recuperate, make sure you take time off, otherwise you could be doing more harm then good.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Feb 22, 2011)

GJC: "Hello my name is Gaius and I am and addict."

Group: "Hello Gaius"

GJC: " You quiters can keep your coffee and doughnuts! Class starts in 30 minutes, I'm outta here!"


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 22, 2011)

Himura Kenshin said:


> If training gets in the way of other responsibilities like raising children or doing your job I think it could qualify as an addiction.


Or at least a problem...


> However martial arts training can be incorporated into everyday life in a very healthy way and when done this way I don't think it is an addiction. To me it all depends on whether your training benefits your life or causes problems for your life.



If you persist in putting your training first, even when it causes problems and disrupts your life, you've got a problem.  You'll have to decide how unhealthy your choices are -- and whether or not you need to change your habits and choices.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 23, 2011)

stonewall1350 said:


> I have found myself asking this question more and more recently. *I am a student and so naturally I have a bit of stress in my life*. I have had some recent events that have really pushed on me though(past 2 or 3 years). Short version is that my stress has gone up.



I hate to break it to you, but it's not getting any better once you hit the working force. 

As for addiction / obsession: yes that can happen, and yes, if you let it get in the way of your other responsibilities, it is a problem. If you're a student, practicing 6 days per week in a dojo is possible without too much problems (if you can pay for it of course). If you're married and have kids, the same is going to cause a lot of problems and stress.

You also risk burning out. I had that happen to me once, after a period of training 6 to 7 days per week indeed. So these days I pace myself, and if something comes up and I can't make it to class, I don't obsess over the lost training. I also balanced my time with my family and my wifes schedule, so I go to class 2 times per week.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 23, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> You'll have to decide how unhealthy your choices are -- and whether or not you need to change your habits and choices.


 
In the biz we call this motivational interviewing. During this process you get a person who needs to make a change to his or her life


----------



## ATACX GYM (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm addicted to the Martial Arts.Yep.Getting worse daily too.Not even trying to look for a cure.


----------



## stonewall1350 (Feb 23, 2011)

I am glad to get all of yalls responses. It means alot to me. I would say at times I have allowed it to get in the way of my life. Not so much that I ignore life for training, but when I injured my knee in class I was generally VERY unpleasant to be around because I didn't have the physical ability to have class. It made me VERY short tempered. Other times I regulate very well and I am ok with missing class. It all just depends on life at the moment.

I have worked a regular job and trained. I can handle work and the arts. The problem for me is when I get those added difficulties from people. I have a short fuse for drama and that is partially why I joined martial arts. Put up or shut up is my mentality. I hate it when people make a fuss over nothing. Anyway. Thanks again guys. I would say I have a hard time take my lessons from the mat into reality. I have been working on it though.


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU (Mar 31, 2022)

There's worse things to be addicted to. Being able to defend  yourself, learn something interesting, increase your speed and power, and increae your strength, to a point, make friends with people with the same interest is all a good thing.
Sifu
Puyallup, WA


----------



## Gyakuto (Apr 1, 2022)

Yes😐


----------



## Buka (Apr 1, 2022)

Yes, Thank God.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 1, 2022)

By a strict definition of addiction, no. Addictions are, by definition, harmful. 
But it's true that people commonly use "addicted" to refer to anything they really enjoy.


----------



## J. Pickard (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm not addicted, I swear I can stop at anytime! I just don't want to right now!
One more Kick, I swear it'll be the last one!


----------



## Buka (Apr 2, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> By a strict definition of addiction, no. Addictions are, by definition, harmful.
> But it's true that people commonly use "addicted" to refer to anything they really enjoy.


Ya, but some mornings getting up, when those old martial injuries are infuriated by high and low pressure areas switching back and forth....well, you know.


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU (Apr 2, 2022)

I've been in martial arts a long time and I still enjoy practicing and teaching it. I did not go hot and heavy practicing with someone that could hurt me in my past years. later I practiced my full speed and all my techniques on my imaginary partner. He was always six foot in height, in my mind.
Sifu


----------



## Gyakuto (Apr 4, 2022)

I suppose the terms ‘enthusiasm‘, perhaps leading to ‘obsession’ are more appropriate than ‘addiction’.

I remember back in the 80s seeing a middle-aged man, sporting a white belt at a Karate summer seminar. He had the Wado Ryu ‘fist and dove’ logo tattooed, in full-colour, covering the whole back of each hand, the kanji for Wado Ryu up his forearms, more fist and doves on his shoulders, chest and his calves! Even as a 14 year old boy, myself obsessed with Wado Ryu karate, I wondered if he’d taken leave of his senses making such public and bold statement with permanent body art!

I don’t recall seeing him at subsequent training camps and I sometimes wonder if he still practises…


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 4, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> I suppose the terms ‘enthusiasm‘, perhaps leading to ‘obsession’ are more appropriate than ‘addiction’.
> 
> I remember back in the 80s seeing a middle-aged man, sporting a white belt at a Karate summer seminar. He had the Wado Ryu ‘fist and dove’ logo tattooed, in full-colour, covering the whole back of each hand, the kanji for Wado Ryu up his forearms, more fist and doves on his shoulders, chest and his calves! Even as a 14 year old boy, myself obsessed with Wado Ryu karate, I wondered if he’d taken leave of his senses making such public and bold statement with permanent body art!
> 
> I don’t recall seeing him at subsequent training camps and I sometimes wonder if he still practises…


Honestly, that sounds more like an issue with body modification than with martial arts.


----------



## Hanshi (Apr 4, 2022)

I used to train at least 6 days a week and also teach; It was in the evening, of course, before I returned home.  Some called me a bit obsessive about training.  So if anyone can say for sure whether or not it's addictive, that would be me.  So here it is: NO, martial arts are *not* addictive in any way, shape or form.


----------

